# Sounds like I'm not alone but I need some advice...



## Autumntree (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi,

I haven't actually been diagnosed with IBS yet, my GP thinks it is IBS and she has referred me to a gastroenterologist for September, just in case it's something else underlying, until then does anyone have any other methods for dealing with discomfort? Are there any foods or exercises that you have found help? I have problems with most foods; fat, sugar, dairy, wheat, gluten and caffeine. I can't eat big or heavy meals and I'm taking Buscopan after meals.

Looking at the symptom table I relate to some symptoms of Crohn's disease as well as IBS like loss of apatite, weight loss and fever. I also suffer from headaches, fatigue (I get mental fogginess more than physically, but often need plenty of down time to recover from exercise or busy days) weakness, shaking, nausea, chest pains, heart palpitations, hot flushes, dizziness and stomach cramps. Some days I can't eat due to feeling really unwell after eating or pain, but I can carry on with college with no problems. Can anyone else relate to these?

I know it's a lot of information but if anyone has any tips for managing suspected IBS or relates to anything and can help I would really appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## bresson274 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hey - sorry youre feeling this way. Im not aware of any instant-relief methods, but Im kind of a newbie so hopefully someone else can help you out. I know for me the Low FODMAPs diet helped quite a bit. Fasting also helped, but I wouldnt encourage it unless you know what youre doing. I had to do a colonoscopy so I had to fast and my stomach felt great post-colonoscopy, but maybe its the laxatives that helped, its hard to say.

Hang in there!


----------



## Johnnie Dunkum (Feb 18, 2014)

I can only speak of my success but I struggled badly for many years and the doctors misdiagnosed me with IBS. I believe I have undiagnosed Crohn's that went rampant, but all I know for sure is that if I had not found my own solution, my life was going to be over soon. I cannot promise it will work for everyone, but my solution was a Huel diet, peppermint oil and Zenwise enzymes that took me from wishing I could at least be put into coma, to feeling amazing very quickly. The reason is it is a simple to follow routine that is low FODMAP, low allergen, low GI index, and anti-inflammatory, but allows the calories needed too. In my case, I have to commit to it long term, unless I get a proper diagnosis, presuming their are gastroenterologists out there that actually listen, read what patients write down and look with their own eyes sometimes, but I never found one. I am to see a colitis specialist now that I have established my own evidence of the inflammation they could have easily seen. Believe my claims or not, if you don't believe your doctor is listening, fight for yourself and do not let them instill doubt. You are the only one who truly understands the struggle. Unfortunately, in my case, I had resorted to multipage writeups to get them to understand, but in the end, they left me on my own.

https://discourse.huel.com/t/huel-saved-my-life-in-one-week/2949


----------

